# I'm looking for a sink plunger



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I was watching a video and I saw this sink plunger that would come in real handy better than my regular plunger or ro-pump.

I tried to find it online without success. Any leads?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My Master has one of those. Never used it and never seen another one till now. I did find a small plunger in an empty rental. PMC guy said I could have it. Haven’t used it yet. If I do use a plunger it’s generally for a floor drain after a main line back up or drum trap.

I charge for a drum trap because it should be replaced but not for a floor drain.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Just leave a comment or ask him. Chuck B is a cool guy and does actually read comments and get back to you.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Wolverine brass/plumbmaster sells a great soft orange rubber plunger. I love mine and sell many of them to customers.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Classic Soft Orange plungers for sinks/tubs(just remember to cover the over flow or plug the basket strainer on double kt sinks, with a wet rag) and accordion plungers for toilets.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Classic Soft Orange plungers for sinks/tubs(just remember to cover the over flow or plug the basket strainer on double kt sinks, with a wet rag) and accordion plungers for toilets.


With the combo I put on the ropump I think I've found the best solution. If all goes well today I'm trying another thing for toilets.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh heck why not just a air RAM............:devil3:

Had a guy years ago we sent to restaurant thought he would try his new toy on a 3 bowl sink. Charged it up let it fly. Blew black crud out the other bowls all over the wall and all over a 5' tall rack of chicken waiting to be cooked......


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GAN said:


> Oh heck why not just a air RAM............:devil3:
> 
> Had a guy years ago we sent to restaurant thought he would try his new toy on a 3 bowl sink. Charged it up let it fly. Blew black crud out the other bowls all over the wall and all over a 5' tall rack of chicken waiting to be cooked......


I do have a water ram with ALL the accessories. It now lies dormant in the van. I once forgot to plug the overflow of the lav and yes I splashed the entire counter and mirror all the way to the ceiling. It had toothbrushes, towels and stuff and the owner was right beside me!

It has its uses but not very often, it creates so much pressure I'm afraid to blow the rotted pipes apart or the hack plumbing. Another time I used on a kitchen sink and all of a sudden water came rushing out of the cabinet doors. The drain pipe going through several sections of cabinets was not glued. What a freaking mess!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I forgot to add almost everyone uses draino or sulfuric acid before they call you and they may not tell you so. Acid splash is something to worry about.

The other day I was wondering why my work shorts had red splotches on them then they ripped where the stains were. I bet its acid when I used the K-3800 on an acid filled kitchen sink. I don't want to wear a rain suit on every drain cleaning call.

Should I charge another fee if they used draino? If I do that I'll be losing all the kitchen sinks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I forgot to add almost everyone uses draino or sulfuric acid before they call you and they may not tell you so. Acid splash is something to worry about.
> 
> The other day I was wondering why my work shorts had red splotches on them then they ripped where the stains were. I bet its acid when I used the K-3800 on an acid filled kitchen sink. I don't want to wear a rain suit on every drain cleaning call.
> 
> Should I charge another fee if they used draino? If I do that I'll be losing all the kitchen sinks.



I hate to keep beating a dead horse, but our health as plumbers depend on it, I would have the homeowner sign that they did not use any acid drain cleaner if they claimed not to, so if you end up blind you can sue the balls off them for negligence...if they admit to using it I would thank them for their honesty and wear proper protective gear....minus the signed work order stating the home owner didnt use any hazardous chemicals prior to calling you..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@ShtRnsdownhill I greatly appreciate all the info and tips you provide. Thank you!

I've read most of the old threads but have not seen something like your last post to take a note of.(if you posted this before...)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tango said:


> I was watching a video and I saw this sink plunger that would come in real handy better than my regular plunger or ro-pump.
> 
> I tried to find it online without success. Any leads?
> 
> sinks cleared with plunger - YouTube


i think thats sold by wolverine brass


----------



## Mikeob1998 (Apr 22, 2018)

Tango said:


> I forgot to add almost everyone uses draino or sulfuric acid before they call you and they may not tell you so. Acid splash is something to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had one today, it was a big one basin kitchen sink. Almost half full of murky water, after trying the plunger hoping it was just clogged in the trap I could smell the draino but the H/O claimed no chemicals were used. Of course! Had to shop vac it all out to run through the line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Mikeob1998 said:


> I had one today, it was a big one basin kitchen sink. Almost half full of murky water, after trying the plunger hoping it was just clogged in the trap I could smell the draino but the H/O claimed no chemicals were used. Of course! Had to shop vac it all out to run through the line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have test strips and test when I can. The last time I used them they must of been bad, it showed ok and some water spilled from the vaccuum and burned the street.

Got to buy another set and they are only good for a year.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I always charged $25.00 Dollar ACID charge whenever drano, or other
acid drain cleaners are used, because if it don't hurt you this time it
will sometime, plus it causes your snake to get stiff and brittle so it breaks
the next job or two, causing all kinds of trouble anywhere they have used
sulfuric acid charge for a new cable !

Of course that acid charge was back in the 90's


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> I forgot to add almost everyone uses draino or sulfuric acid before they call you and they may not tell you so. Acid splash is something to worry about.
> 
> The other day I was wondering why my work shorts had red splotches on them then they ripped where the stains were. I bet its acid when I used the K-3800 on an acid filled kitchen sink. I don't want to wear a rain suit on every drain cleaning call.
> 
> Should I charge another fee if they used draino? If I do that I'll be losing all the kitchen sinks.


YES!
Fak-YES!!!!! Minimum $150
To clear a drain... 

I always add an extra $50-$100 on drain calls, for “safety reasons” if they have used any drain clearing chemicals! 
It’s a caustic chemical! Its their BAD!
I Tell my Customers:
“That draino/etc doesn’t work, (or I wouldn’t be here) so it’s a waste of time and money... next time just call me you would have saved $25 and saved the environment! because the draino just ends up in our lakes, which is where we get our potable drinking water! And it didn’t work did it?”
Plus now when I snake your drain, if i get it in my face/eyes/mouth or on you skin it can cause health/skin problems!

So Why add the extra $ when they use a chemical?
It’s a health and safety concern(a premium) and “the extra expense” 
Because your snake cables need to be cleaned...(at the pay’n’spar car wash) which is extra time.
And Mostly cuz I have to put on my safety glasses and use rubber gloves...
Then the “sundries” box on my invoice, comes into play, I add another $30 for the rubber gloves, and cleaning it the cables.
Flatrate for the win


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Sorry,
don’t “plunge” any sink/tub/drain that has had any drain chemical used/added to it! 
PERIOD!
It’s can/will splash up on you, your skin, your face/eyes, your cloths or the customers counter etc! 
Tell the customer: since they’ve used a chemical, that didn’t work, you’ll need to snake the drain.(see my last post) 
(Now your basic drain call has gone from $150 to $230-$280- see my last post..)


----------

